

Deis v1.4 – Now on Azure - dragon13
http://deis.io/deis-1-4-now-on-azure/

======
felixrieseberg
I had a lot of fun hacking away with the DEIS guyson the Azure integration. If
you want a quick overview post, I wrote a "from 0 to cluster":
[http://felixrieseberg.com/deis-azure-coreos/](http://felixrieseberg.com/deis-
azure-coreos/)

